# Hello Everyone, New TT owner in Ayrshire



## mac_gadget (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I've just bought my first TT and think I should be very happy with it, It's a low mileage Quattro Sport. I pick it up at the weekend and I will get the back windows tinted on Monday as it does not have back seats or a pacel shelf and I will be carrying work items etc. and don't want things on show. I'm not going to do too much to the car as I think it will be fast enough but has anyone got any advice to a new TT owner and driver ?

Thanks


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

the QS is pretty good out of the box 8) , i am sure you won't be dissapointed !

don't forget to join the ttoc :wink: www.ttoc.co.uk

Mark


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum  have a look at the scottish events you might want to pop along to one or two


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome to the forum 

always glad to have another scot on board


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> welcome to the forum
> 
> always glad to have another scot on board


You would think that you 'd be proud of your nationality. :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to the forum
> ...


i certainly am sir


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mac_gadget (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys for your warm welcome and Trev, Yes I will come alone to any events that are not too far away, Cheers all :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
qS great choice


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------

